# Madeira is cancelling the 1100 yard spool



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Apparently Madeira is cancelling the small 1100 yard spool format and introducing a new mini cone which they claim keeps the thread on the cone better.

Anybody know anything about this?

I am NOT happy to hear this since I invested in one of their storage chests and they say the new mini cone will NOT fit in those storage chests.

-James


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apparently Madeira is cancelling the small 1100 yard spool format and introducing a new mini cone which they claim keeps the thread on the cone better.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard but the graphic here makes it look like a small version of the big cones

Thread | Madeira


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

Heard it about 4 months ago!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I haven't heard that but if it is a mini-king spool like most other thread companies offer then I am thrilled. Their 1100 yard spool doesn't work as well on my machine as a mini-king does and it is harder to keep the ends under control when storing.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we only buy the 5000 meter cones. we purchased a sunglass holder from long's drugs when they liquidated to hold the spools. not a problem for us.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I also bought the Madeira thread chest, but when I get low on a color, I reorder in the 5000 yard cones. You can get them just twice the cost of the 1000 yard. The chest just gave me all the colors so I can have whatever I need.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

True. they are getting rid of it. It's about time. You can get $100 of their chest of spools right now at madeira.com. But they just aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## lilsuz (Oct 16, 2007)

James,

I'm not happy over the fact that I bought (2) full sets of the 40 weight Poly neon threads to get the thread chests, now the new cones are not fitting in the thread chests! On top of that, the thread chests began to warp not too long after I purchased them and the drawers do not open easily. I've contacted Madeira many times about this and unhappy that they would not just replace them for me.

I love Madeira thread, but because I'm so unhappy with this thread chest thing and the problem with new cones not fitting, I've been going with Isacord thread when I can, it runs very well in all of my machines too.

My plan was not to say anything on a public forum, but I am not satisfied with how Madeira has handled the problem with the thread chests and still want them to fix it. I just sent them another message about it today. We'll see what happens.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I keep my thread chest in the basement and have never had a problem with the drawers.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The mini cones do seem to run better without having thread get caught under the base. Bummer that they don't fit into the old chests. They work on the old wall racks without any problems.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the old style chest and have no problems with it the chest is over 3/4 empty now and I only buy 5000 cones the small spools are a wast of money and time.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The spools are expensive but nice for adding rarely used shades to enhance a collection of the "basics" in cones.


----------

